# WHATS YOUR FAVORITE AMP OF ALL TIME?



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Just curious as to what you guys have liked the most throughout the years.

For me it was the PPI Power Series. The smoother gray or chrome ones in the late 90's-early 2000's

Post pics if you can.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any of the older hifonix amps. zues 600...
im running an orion 2250 the beast now


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im going with the punch 800, hands down for the cost is the best and they can take a beating like no other amp i have used. i have had mine for almost ten years and would not get rid of it. i have mine running 3 jl 12w6 subs, the old ones in a sealed box. i still think about switching my show car from eclipse to the old punch series amps. thats my favorite setup, oh and a eclipse 5303r in dash from the same era is the best head unit.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I had really good luck with alphasonik 2000 class d amp! Shit hit hard as hell, lots of hours of power!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Pyramid 2000... :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Big Red Orion 2100 HCCA, oldie but goodie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 1 2006, 12:17 PM~6674483
> *im going with the punch 800, hands down for the cost is the best and they can take a beating like no other amp i have used.  i have had mine for almost ten years and would not get rid of it.  i have mine running 3 jl 12w6 subs, the old ones in a sealed box.  i still think about switching my show car from eclipse to the old punch series amps.  thats my favorite setup, oh and a eclipse 5303r in dash from the same era is the best head unit.
> *


800.2?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

800a2 THE ONES AFER THAT WERE WHEN ROCKFORD GOT BOUGHT OUT AND THE QUILITY WENT DOWN THE DRAIN. I THINK THAT THE LINE RIGHT AFTER THE a2 AMPS MAY BE SIMILAR BUT IF YOU WALK INTO BEST BUY AND BUY A 800 WATT ROCKFORD AMP IT IS NOTHING COMPARED TO THE 800a2, THE POWER a2 AMPS WERE EVEN BETTER BUT THEY ARE RARE AS HELL AND ARE NOT CHEAP. I ALSO HAVE A CROSSFIRE 1000D I LIKE ALOT. DOES ANY BODY KNOW ABOUT THE OLD PUNCH 40 AND 60? THOSE AMPS WERE INSANE FOR WHAT THEY WERE. WE USE TO DO COMPS WITH THEM AND THE OLD KICKER SUBS AND NEVER TOOK ANYTHING LESS THAN SECOND PLACE. I STILL HAVE ONE 40 IN MY CLOSET


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 1 2006, 12:30 PM~6674572
> *Pyramid 2000... :biggrin:
> *


Dude, wtf is that shit underneath your eye? :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 1 2006, 03:41 PM~6675762
> *800a2 THE ONES AFER THAT WERE WHEN ROCKFORD GOT BOUGHT OUT AND THE QUILITY WENT DOWN THE DRAIN.  I THINK THAT THE LINE RIGHT AFTER THE a2 AMPS MAY BE SIMILAR BUT IF YOU WALK INTO BEST BUY AND BUY A 800 WATT ROCKFORD AMP IT IS NOTHING COMPARED TO THE 800a2, THE POWER a2 AMPS WERE EVEN BETTER BUT THEY ARE RARE AS HELL AND ARE NOT CHEAP.  I ALSO HAVE A CROSSFIRE 1000D I LIKE ALOT.  DOES ANY BODY KNOW ABOUT THE OLD PUNCH 40 AND 60?  THOSE AMPS WERE INSANE FOR WHAT THEY WERE.  WE USE TO DO COMPS WITH THEM AND THE OLD KICKER SUBS AND NEVER TOOK ANYTHING LESS THAN SECOND PLACE.  I STILL HAVE ONE 40 IN MY CLOSET
> *


You make me wanna get one.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2006, 05:22 PM~6675898
> *Dude, wtf is that shit underneath your eye? :uh:
> *


that's the result of knuckling up with some bitch made dudes.. :biggrin: at 30


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TWO CLASSICS

PUNCH 150

PPI 2075AM


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

to be honest, my old power acoustik gothic series 820watt... i could do anything to that shit and it would still work, and was decent, and it was dirt cheap compared to the shit i've owned after it and at the present time... i mean, i did my first install with it, done everything from puttin the power wire on the ground terminal, to screwing down the ground wire and the hot wire touched the screw driver (huge spark!!!) i've clipped the signal, had a short in the speaker wires, just about everything that could go wrong with an amp, it went through it and still kept strong! pushed my kicker cvr12 to the limit...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 1 2006, 05:41 PM~6675762
> *800a2 THE ONES AFER THAT WERE WHEN ROCKFORD GOT BOUGHT OUT AND THE QUILITY WENT DOWN THE DRAIN.  I THINK THAT THE LINE RIGHT AFTER THE a2 AMPS MAY BE SIMILAR BUT IF YOU WALK INTO BEST BUY AND BUY A 800 WATT ROCKFORD AMP IT IS NOTHING COMPARED TO THE 800a2, THE POWER a2 AMPS WERE EVEN BETTER BUT THEY ARE RARE AS HELL AND ARE NOT CHEAP.  I ALSO HAVE A CROSSFIRE 1000D I LIKE ALOT.  DOES ANY BODY KNOW ABOUT THE OLD PUNCH 40 AND 60?  THOSE AMPS WERE INSANE FOR WHAT THEY WERE.  WE USE TO DO COMPS WITH THEM AND THE OLD KICKER SUBS AND NEVER TOOK ANYTHING LESS THAN SECOND PLACE.  I STILL HAVE ONE 40 IN MY CLOSET
> *


i couldn't agree more. i use to have a punch 800a2. i bought it new back in the day. now i'm replacing all my amps with these as i find them. i also had a punch 60ix. it was pushing the shit out of four 15's with no problem. the 800a2 was on six JL 12's, again no problem. :biggrin: 

here is a rare one, power series 1100a2 chrome...


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I have had good luck with the old school Zapco. I am running 2 JL W7 12's off a Reference series 750.2 gloss black, that is 1 bad ass motherfucker!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

PPI art series.2 with the circle and triangle, used to push my a300.2 hard and never overheated never went into protection. awesome amps :biggrin:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

1100a2??? where the hell did you find that? never even seen one! i have seen a 1000a2. i am really tempted to switch my show car over to the punchs again. i gotta find about 2 or 3 of those connecting links and i will paint them all the color of my car, that would be sick!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 09:24 AM~6689976
> *1100a2???  where the hell did you find that? never even seen one!  i have seen a 1000a2.  i am really tempted to switch my show car over to the punchs again.  i gotta find about 2 or 3 of those connecting links and i will paint them all the color of my car, that would be sick!
> *


wanna sell that 1000a2? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

old skool hifonics zues :worship:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i dont have the 1000a2 but i do have the 800a2. i would love to get the 1000 or 1100. what about the chrome ones? those are tight as hell!


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

favorite amp i have owned RF T20001BD for lows 


favorite amp in my budget but don't own RF T40001BD for lows 


favorite amp i have owned RF TYPE RF X2 for highs 

favorite amp in my budget but don't own Rf TYPR RF X3 for highs


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Hiphonics Zuess and Boltar amps!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cars i have built i like to use these :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

:0 that blue one is hot! :0


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2006, 08:34 AM~6697234
> *
> 
> 
> ...




those fosgates can take a beating!!!!! I had a punch 200s and a punch 400s

I ran my 400s slamed down to 1 ohm for 2 weeks before I had a problem (dont ask why I did it I was huighe) but that thing was slamming the hell out of a fosgate 12"


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

does anybody know if those rockfords are the same as the latest a series amps like the 800ar or 500a5...... i have heard they are different by some and that they are the same from others. that series is easier to find than the older ones and are generally cheaper. i wouldnt mind useing them in my cars.


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

kicker zr 1000, or the 250.2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Post pics!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

late 90's soundstream rubicon 1002 I've had 2 since bought new and ran dozens of diffrent subs off them with no problems. I still have them only running one but the other will be in the regal runing my new Fi in the spring


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced10_@Dec 6 2006, 08:39 PM~6709827
> *kicker zr 1000, or the 250.2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

good thread :thumbsup:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ANYBODY WANNA SELL ME ONE OF THESE MONSTERS? I GOTTA PUSH 4 12S


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i just picked up a fosgate power 1500bd yesterday for 250 :biggrin:


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

i really liked the old school punch 45's and ppi art series 50 watt amp


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7630751
> *i just picked up a fosgate power 1500bd yesterday for 250  :biggrin:
> *


HOW'D THE HELL U SCORE THAT? :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 1 2006, 03:41 PM~6675762
> *800a2 THE ONES AFER THAT WERE WHEN ROCKFORD GOT BOUGHT OUT AND THE QUILITY WENT DOWN THE DRAIN.  I THINK THAT THE LINE RIGHT AFTER THE a2 AMPS MAY BE SIMILAR BUT IF YOU WALK INTO BEST BUY AND BUY A 800 WATT ROCKFORD AMP IT IS NOTHING COMPARED TO THE 800a2, THE POWER a2 AMPS WERE EVEN BETTER BUT THEY ARE RARE AS HELL AND ARE NOT CHEAP.  I ALSO HAVE A CROSSFIRE 1000D I LIKE ALOT.  DOES ANY BODY KNOW ABOUT THE OLD PUNCH 40 AND 60?  THOSE AMPS WERE INSANE FOR WHAT THEY WERE.  WE USE TO DO COMPS WITH THEM AND THE OLD KICKER SUBS AND NEVER TOOK ANYTHING LESS THAN SECOND PLACE.  I STILL HAVE ONE 40 IN MY CLOSET
> *


 I missed that boat when punch was on fire, back in the day's of the batteing ram (did'nt miss that) and mini truck's jogging suit's,,I had good luck with an old crossfire 600 2 ch. it had the 2 fosgate 12's in my 78 cadi knockin my 
quarters. that was around 1999. so based on the luck I've had with that crossfire, in 2001 I got a bmf1000d brand new. and I carefully planned a system aroud the amp, hydro's and sub's. long story but years went by before I really heard the 1000 do any real subbin. now it's been two week's paired up with 2 cvx's and I am not happy. I am ok with cvr's they are drinkin off that 600 crossfire n my GHOUSE. BUT THE 1000D NEED'S MORE JUICE AND SUB FOR MY DAILY.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2007, 03:44 AM~7636556
> *I missed that boat when punch was on fire, back in the day's of the batteing ram (did'nt miss that) and mini truck's jogging suit's,,I had good luck with an old crossfire 600 2 ch. it had the 2 fosgate 12's in my 78 cadi knockin my
> quarters. that was around 1999. so based on the luck I've had with that crossfire, in 2001 I got a bmf1000d brand new. and I carefully planned a system aroud the amp, hydro's and sub's. long story but years went by before I really heard the 1000 do any real subbin. now it's been two week's paired up with 2 cvx's and I am not happy. I am ok with cvr's they are drinkin off that 600 crossfire n my GHOUSE.  BUT THE 1000D NEED'S MORE JUICE AND SUB FOR MY DAILY.
> *


SO WHAT DO YOU LIKE?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that Hendrix is something that wont get old. as far as amp's go's, the crossfire
2 ch 600 is by far the for the money the best investment's for subbin any of my car's........ I am workin with this cfire 1000d mono right now for my daily, I will let you know how it go's when I put 2 15's in the trunk of my little nissan. and an extra battery


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

well to chime on it i think the best amp i have even installed for the money has to be.....PPI A1200 SUPER CLEAN AND STRONG...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

phoenix gold 1500 mono block...running 2 of them right now...good amps


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 15 2007, 06:17 AM~7693729
> *well to chime on it i think the best amp i have even installed for the money has to be.....PPI A1200 SUPER CLEAN AND STRONG...
> *


x2 that amp is good..i had one


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IT IS FUNNY YOU CAN TELL HOW OLD PEOPLE ARE BY THERE CHOICES. ALL TIME ROCKFORD 650, OR ROCKFORD 1000


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 15 2007, 08:30 AM~7693986
> *IT IS FUNNY YOU CAN TELL HOW OLD PEOPLE ARE BY THERE CHOICES.  ALL TIME  ROCKFORD 650, OR ROCKFORD 1000
> *



or the gs designs 100 in red...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 15 2007, 04:17 AM~7693729
> *well to chime on it i think the best amp i have even installed for the money has to be.....PPI A1200 SUPER CLEAN AND STRONG...
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/PRECISION-POWER-Ax606-...1QQcmdZViewItem

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 15 2007, 07:33 PM~7697214
> *or the gs designs 100 in red...
> *


GOD DAMN, NO THAT IS OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I have alot of amps that I like and cant pick just one 

RF Power 1000
RF T t3000/4000
Crossfire 2000/4000d/bmf1000d
Memphis st1000d
RF dsm series
Hifonics andromeda/zeus
PPI 21400/art series
Orion HCCA series
Furi usac cheaters
American Hifi's
Soundstream Rubicon series
MTX blue thunder series
MTX 2300x
Anything Linear Power


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 15 2007, 09:10 PM~7698855
> *GOD DAMN, NO THAT IS OLD SCHOOL
> *




linear power 5002..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 16 2007, 06:36 AM~7701094
> *linear power 5002..
> *


chu know bout tha 4.1


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 5 2006, 03:13 AM~6696386
> *old skool hifonics zues  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: 2300 P.P.I.


----------



## juiced_s10_n_ohio (Apr 9, 2006)

50.1


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 16 2007, 06:36 AM~7701094
> *linear power 5002..
> *


I WAS CHECKING OUT ONE OF THOSE ON EBAY


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

dirty ur a linear power fan?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 16 2007, 06:57 PM~7705735
> *dirty ur a linear power fan?
> *


FUCK YEAH. I TRULY BELIEVE BEFORE THE BLADE AMPS, AND MCINTOSH, SOME OF THE BEST AMPS OUT THERE


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

if I were to tell u that I have a room full of LP would u try to assassinate me?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 16 2007, 07:21 PM~7705902
> *if I were to tell u that I have a room full of LP would u try to assassinate me?
> *


DAAAMMNN NO SHIT

NOTE TO SELF: look for that post with pitbullx address
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :guns:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 16 2007, 09:08 PM~7706800
> *DAAAMMNN NO SHIT
> 
> NOTE TO SELF:  look for that post with pitbullx address
> ...


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Rockford Fosgate 650 Mosfet had an active crossover that seemed ahead of its time.










RF Punch 150 were great for lows










RF punch 75 were excellent for highs










I am hearing really good things about the 2007 power series Fosgate amps. I'm going to give them a try in my Impala. I'll have to let you know someday.


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Apr 17 2007, 04:43 AM~7709680
> *Rockford Fosgate 650 Mosfet had an active crossover that seemed ahead of its time.
> 
> 
> ...


x2, my all time favs. not thing coukd stop those amps.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Those were the days.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 16 2007, 04:57 PM~7705735
> *dirty ur a linear power fan?
> *


I AM


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

the big ass old sckoo punch, the oldskoo zeus hifonics 600w wich really is not 600 but anywho... and the chrome ppi's i for got how many watts it was but them mothas hit!!



i was running 4 18's on a mini truck with that zeus and it blew one of them... oldschool double magnets 18 inch punh i think dvc's

and the zeus did it...


----------



## crazysteve (Sep 20, 2005)

Linear Power the 502HV or the 8002SW 1996
Old PPI art series 1994
Old The crunch amps 50SHC 1992
Old grey hifonics amps


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

how about the old mean machine 44, 90, 220, or the 330 from mid 90's


----------



## Ol'88 (Jan 22, 2007)

One of my favs ORION HCCA 2100 or any mid to late 90's orion gear. This setup is in my delta and it hits hard.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazysteve_@Apr 18 2007, 09:44 PM~7724755
> *Linear Power the 502HV or the 8002SW 1996
> Old PPI art series 1994
> Old The crunch amps 50SHC 1992
> ...


THOSE SEEM TO BE VERY POPULAR, I'VE NEVER HAD THEM..ONLY THE SILVER , SMOOTH PPI'S AND I LOVE'EM.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

when I was in my teens it seemed you had to be rich to get this stuff.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. Now look some of us are selling that same equipment we saved and saved to purchase and install in our rides. 

Funny how life is.

BTW... I read your story ese. Very good read.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Apr 21 2007, 02:55 PM~7743190
> *Yeah, you're right.  Now look some of us are selling that same equipment we saved and saved to purchase and install in our rides.
> 
> Funny how life is.
> ...


Thanks homie, I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

1988? damn
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hifonics-Zeus-vi-Zed-A...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ART SERIES


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PG M25
PG 2125 GANGSTA SHIT


PG 275 WHEN I COMPETED IN IASCA IN 93-94 I HAD THIS AMP AND IT WAS RUNNING IN EACH DOOR BOTH SETS MB QUART 218, 328. AND ALSO RUNNING TWO 8" ROCKFORD FOSGATES IN A 7TH ORDER ENCLOUSE. I STILL REMEMBER THE DAY I SMOKED IT. FUCKING WATER GOT INTO MY DOOR CHANNEL AND FUCKED UP THE CROSSOVER, AND PUFF MY AMP WAS GONE :uh:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

hifonics series 7 & 8 (zues) early 90's
orion HCCA (the bad ass red ones)
kicker ZX & XS series

all were from the same era, when amps where real amps


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Nov 29 2006, 09:32 PM~6663374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



same here, i have four of those bad boyz


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 19, 2005)

Kicker Impulse


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

a white california 1000 wt, Igot at the pulga in 96


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 10:55 PM~7751306
> *same here, i have four of those bad boyz
> *


i got 2 and still pounding !!!!!


----------

